# Ladder 49 - Oct 1st



## Chimpie (Sep 16, 2004)

The previews are finally showing on TV.  The previews in the theaters look great.  

Only 15 more days.


----------



## EMS Maniac (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Chimpie
I am right there with you - I can't wait to see this movie, I know it was great fun to watch them film it. (I was working in Baltimore at the time)!
If the finished product is as exciting as the actual filming process it is definately a winner!


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 19, 2004)

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 19, 2004)

I might actually drive an hour to the nearest theater to watch it.

I've kinda lost my intrest in Rescue Me, but Third Watch is back with new episodes so it all balances out in the end.


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 19, 2004)

How violent was the new Third Watch the other night?  I had a hard time watching when Ty was getting beaten up...


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Sep 19, 2004)

I can't wait either. Looks great from the previews I've seen. We've got a big poster from it in our dispatch room at the station.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt_@Sep 19 2004, 08:09 AM
> * How violent was the new Third Watch the other night?  I had a hard time watching when Ty was getting beaten up... *


 Pretty violent, but it had a couple of twists (which I won't tell you about).


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Sep 19 2004, 10:58 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Sep 19 2004, 10:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuelt_@Sep 19 2004, 08:09 AM
> * How violent was the new Third Watch the other night? I had a hard time watching when Ty was getting beaten up... *


Pretty violent, but it had a couple of twists (which I won't tell you about). [/b][/quote]
 Oh no, I saw the whole thing...  I just don't like blood, guts, and violence (weird I know)...  I don't do well without adrenaline.  WITH adrenaline, I can handle a lot more.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt+Sep 20 2004, 07:10 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuelt @ Sep 20 2004, 07:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, I saw the whole thing...  I just don't like blood, guts, and violence (weird I know)...  I don't do well without adrenaline.  WITH adrenaline, I can handle a lot more. [/b][/quote]


> *I don't do well without adrenaline. WITH adrenaline, I can handle a lot more. *



So true.  It's as if when I'm at work I'm able to separate myself from the blood and gore.  I've only had one issue, and that was when I had to hold the emesis basin (puke bucket) for a lady that just wouldn't stop puking.  Her family is standing there gagging, and I was pretty close myself.

It's a good thing I'm a trained professional!  B)


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Sep 21 2004, 01:46 AM
> * So true.  It's as if when I'm at work I'm able to separate myself from the blood and gore.  I've only had one issue, and that was when I had to hold the emesis basin (puke bucket) for a lady that just wouldn't stop puking.  Her family is standing there gagging, and I was pretty close myself.
> 
> It's a good thing I'm a trained professional!  B) *


 Red biohazard bags work much better than emesis basins. More volume.


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Sep 21 2004, 11:08 AM
> * Red biohazard bags work much better than emesis basins. More volume.   *


 Less splash too!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Sep 21 2004, 04:05 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Sep 21 2004, 04:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-SafetyPro_@Sep 21 2004, 11:08 AM
> * Red biohazard bags work much better than emesis basins. More volume.  *


 [/b][/quote]
 you still can't ditch the smell tho


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 22, 2004)

9 more days!!

(someone had to change the topic)


----------



## Anomalous (Sep 22, 2004)

I like the old topic.  We use a 1 quart Ziploc freezer bag and an embrodiery hoop.  Take the hoop and separate the two rings.  Put the ziploc bag inside the smaller hoop and leave the open end about 1 1/2" from the hoop.  Fold the bag over the hoop.  Now take the larger hoop and place it over the smaller hoop and clamp in place.  You now have the bag sandwiched between the two hoops.  The hoops hold the bag open for its intended use.  When you arrive at ER, remove the hoops, seal the bag shut, write the date and patients name on the bag and leave it at the nurses station.  They like that.   Bob


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 23, 2004)

We use the embroidery hoops with the red bags, and give the bags to the ED nurse.  They just love us for that.


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Sep 23 2004, 01:01 AM
> * We use the embroidery hoops with the red bags, and give the bags to the ED nurse.  They just love us for that. *


 We have basically the same thing, but we buy them ready made...  they are clear bags with red hoops and a hook (to hook it to the pt's collar if they are wearing a shirt... and they seal shut.

http://www1.mooremedical.com/index.cfm?PG=...Detail&PID=1501

They're about a buck-fitty each, but it takes away the need to remove the hoops and the possibility of spilling while doing so.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Sep 23 2004, 11:22 AM
> * We have basically the same thing, but we buy them ready made...  they are clear bags with red hoops and a hook (to hook it to the pt's collar if they are wearing a shirt... and they seal shut.
> 
> http://www1.mooremedical.com/index.cfm?PG=...Detail&PID=1501
> ...


 We had those for awhile, but I haven't seen any on the rigs in the past few months. We used to leave one or two hanging from the ceiling grabrails for easy access.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 25, 2004)

We keep ours at the head of the cot for easy access.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anomalous_@Sep 22 2004, 11:59 PM
> * I like the old topic.
> 
> 
> When you arrive at ER, remove the hoops, seal the bag shut, write the date and patients name on the bag and leave it at the nurses station.  They like that. *


 Me too


I don't know what system you are in but when I've tried that... or even leaving it in a pt's room, I usually get torn a new one. Especially when it's filled with bright red blood AND "coffee grounds" but for the smell, I've found that a hitler style mustache dab of Vick's vapo rub works wonders. Great for those homeless pt's too


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 30, 2004)

Technically we're not supposed to have stuff like Vicks because it could pick up airborne pathogens (state law)... same goes for putting on chapstick and eating or drinking in the back of the ambulance as well.

Note, though, that I said "technically".


----------



## PArescueEMT (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Sep 30 2004, 02:16 PM
> * Technically we're not supposed to have stuff like Vicks because it could pick up airborne pathogens (state law)... same goes for putting on chapstick and eating or drinking in the back of the ambulance as well.
> 
> Note, though, that I said "technically". *


 That's why you don't put it on in the back of the bus... you step into another room and do it there.
 the vicks inhaler is good too. fits in the palm of your hand for use with the Domicile challenged patients that we have to deal with.


----------

